# Tech Tip



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Here's a link to a valuable Tech Tip from Terry at Dlab:


----------



## Canadianbass (Feb 24, 2021)

I feel ever so slightly smarter having watched this, thanks for posting!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

It's a good tip, but hold on before everyone replaces their tube sockets! 
That is pin 6 that he is wiggling with the chopstick. It is used as a tie-point for the screen resistor because it is not connected to anything and is a convenient place to hold the screen resistor. The other end of the resistor goes to pin4, which is the actual screen of the tube.

The thing is that 6V6 and 6L6 do not even have a pin at the 'pin6' location (see image).
So the socket pin will always wiggle at pin6 as there is no tube pin to keep it secure.
In the same way, pin1 is used as a tie-point for the grid resistor and will wiggle because 6V6 and 6L6 do not have a pin at the 'pin1' location (also shown on image).

So don't be alarmed if pins 1 or 6 wiggle on the socket of a Fender blackface type amp. Pins 4 or 5 should not wiggle much though (at the other ends of the screen and grid resistors).


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

One of the steps that one does when servicing an oldie is to clean and re tension socket clips ...goes without saying.
I have a few doner sockets where the base is damaged.
If the amp in for servicing has a weak clip , instead of replacing the socket as suggested in the vid. I simply replace the bad clip.


----------

